# 400 turbo



## Pennsylvania Amish Goat (Dec 18, 2020)

Need some opinions. I sold my 400 turbo for $250. I had the tranny gone over and installed it in my car about 20 years ago with fluid. The car sat inside until this year. I told the guy the history and he was ok with it. My question is, what should he do to it before installing it? Im sure new seals but wasn't sure about the internals. Thanks


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

the internals should be fine.if they were good before. i would install new seals and try it out.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Any reason you sold it so cheap? A good TH400 BOP is a fairly nice and rare piece of hardware


----------



## Pennsylvania Amish Goat (Dec 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Any reason you sold it so cheap? A good TH400 BOP is a fairly nice and rare piece of hardware


the guy doesn't have the funds so I made him a very good deal on alot of other parts too so he could get a start on his project. I wasn't really sure about the trans being good from sitting all that time. I'm at a point where I don't need the extra money so I figured I am not using this stuff so maybe help him out.


----------



## Pennsylvania Amish Goat (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll have more parts to sell later this year. Question. I see people selling ralley 2 wheels and referencing part numbers. I have a set of 15 inch ones that I am selling soon. where do I find the numbers and what is a good price for them? They need to be painted but in good shape


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

Best to post width and whether or not the bolt pattern is 4.75” or 5” (big car). Usually a 2 letter code near valve stem hole. I can tell you I paid $200 for a nice set of (5) 15 x 7 (4.75) that I then blasted and refinished. I bought them mainly because there are better options (IMO) for 15” tires. I think the code may hav3 been KW but I’d have to look.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Pennsylvania Amish Goat said:


> the guy doesn't have the funds so I made him a very good deal on alot of other parts too so he could get a start on his project. I wasn't really sure about the trans being good from sitting all that time. I'm at a point where I don't need the extra money so I figured I am not using this stuff so maybe help him out.


You sound like me ! I gave a guy a 65 389 he is now a friend. 😎👍


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

Pull the pump, replace the pump gasket. Replace both the rear seal and the pump seal. Pull the pan and install new pan gasket, while you have the pan off, make sure the filter is secure and in place. Before stabbing tranny tell new owner to pour 1 quart of fluid into the torque converter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Greek64GTO said:


> Pull the pump, replace the pump gasket. Replace both the rear seal and the pump seal. Pull the pan and install new pan gasket, while you have the pan off, make sure the filter is secure and in place. Before stabbing tranny tell new owner to pour 1 quart of fluid into the torque converter.


This. If the storage was inside, and moisture did not get into the trans, it should be just fine. At $250 you gave it away. A rebuildable core for a short tailshaft TH400 will bring twice that price, easily.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Greek64GTO said:


> Pull the pump, replace the pump gasket. Replace both the rear seal and the pump seal. Pull the pan and install new pan gasket, while you have the pan off, make sure the filter is secure and in place. Before stabbing tranny tell new owner to pour 1 quart of fluid into the torque converter.


Tell me more about pulling the pump. Is this a big deal or easy. I have a very similar situation I have got the front and rear seals I planned on getting a filter kit but had not considered the pump.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

goat671 said:


> Tell me more about pulling the pump. Is this a big deal or easy. I have a very similar situation I have got the front and rear seals I planned on getting a filter kit but had not considered the pump.


i would suggest to get a manual on 400 turbo transmission. if you are going to disassemble. that way you have the torque spec and so on.


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

goat671 said:


> Tell me more about pulling the pump. Is this a big deal or easy. I have a very similar situation I have got the front and rear seals I planned on getting a filter kit but had not considered the pump.


Should be a simple bolt off, bolt on. I think depending on which vintage TH400 you have, either 7 or 8 bolts. Great time to replace the pump or TC seal at this time when pump is on the bench.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I went through mine 12 years ago, the lip seals on the pistons were hard and getting brittle. You need a special tool to install the new ones, then it's easy. If you don't mess around with the valve body (leave it intact and verify free valve movement) you can rebuild/reseal a TH400 on the bench in an afternoon. It's a fairly simple transmission.


----------

